# PC-LAN funktionert nicht- Sicherung fliegt raus



## BreadBoy (19. Januar 2017)

Hallo liebe Community,

ich komme zu euch weil ich keinen Rat mehr weiß.

Folgendes Problem:
Ich habe nun schon seit einiger Zeit Internet per WLAN-PCIe-Karte am Pc (Board: Gigabyte H97-D3H), da ich nie ein LAN-Kabel verlegen konnte.
Vor etwa einer Woche habe ich es dann aber verlegt und direkt Probleme bekommen, die es mir unmöglich machen eine LAN-Verbindung herzustellen.
Denn sobald ich das LAN-Kabel in die Buchse meines Mainboards stecke, fliegt bei mir der FI-Schalter raus.  Ich habe nun schon das LAN-Kabel gewechselt und sogar eine extra RJ-45-LAN-PCIe-Karte gekauft, jedoch mit dem selben Ergebnis.

Was außerdem komisch ist, ist dass ich jedes Kabel dass ich gekauft habe problemlos in meinen Laptop stecken konnte ohne das der FI-Schalter rausfliegt und ich konnte das Internet am Laptop nutzen.
Das deutet für mich darauf hin, dass zmdst mit dem Router alles okay ist. Nur was ist das Problem mit meinem PC?

Ich weiß nun echt nicht mehr weiter und hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen


----------



## Körschgen (19. Januar 2017)

Router hängt am gleichen FI wie der PC?!


----------



## BreadBoy (19. Januar 2017)

Ja, das tut er.


----------



## Körschgen (19. Januar 2017)

Neubau oder Altbau?!


----------



## BreadBoy (19. Januar 2017)

Gebaut in den 70ern. Router steht im Wohnzimmer, PC steht im Zimmer daneben. Beide Zimmer an einer Sicherung. Und alles zsm dann nochmal am FI.


----------



## Körschgen (19. Januar 2017)

Eine Auftrennung der Schirmung könnte helfen. Switch dazw. z.Bsp.
Das behebt aber nich die Ursache.
Sicher, dass dieErdung korrekt angebracht ist?!

Vllt Erde gelöst an der Steckdose?!

Notfalls muss da ein Elektriker vor Ort nachmessen.

Bleibt der FI auch drin wenn der Laptop an der gleichen Steckdose wie der PC hängt und Per Lan verbunden wird?!


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (19. Januar 2017)

Klassische Nullung, würde mir als erstes einfallen. Der Strom wird dann nicht über das Kaltgerätekabel abgeführt sondern über das Cat, und deswegen fliegt der FI.
Lass das mal ein Elektriker checken. Wenn der Schutzleiter vom Nullkontakt gebrückt wurde, ist die Sache klar


----------



## Körschgen (19. Januar 2017)

Daran hatte ich auch gedacht, vllt sogar irgendeine Mischinstallation, alles möglich heutzutage


----------



## taks (19. Januar 2017)

Liegt ziemlich sicher an einem Potentialunterschied zwischen Router und PC (Laptop stört das nicht, da über Netzteil entkoppelt). 
Einfach auf einer Seite ein ungeschirmtes LAN-Kabel verwenden.


----------



## BreadBoy (19. Januar 2017)

Old-Knitterhemd schrieb:


> Bleibt der FI auch drin wenn der Laptop an der gleichen Steckdose wie der PC hängt und Per Lan verbunden wird?!



Ja, der bleibt drin.



taks schrieb:


> Liegt ziemlich sicher an einem Potentialunterschied zwischen Router und PC (Laptop stört das nicht, da über Netzteil entkoppelt).
> Einfach auf einer Seite ein ungeschirmtes LAN-Kabel verwenden.



Aber dann hab ich ja immernoch das eigentliche Problem nicht gelöst oder?


----------



## taks (19. Januar 2017)

BreadBoy schrieb:


> Aber dann hab ich ja immernoch das eigentliche Problem nicht gelöst oder?



Naja, die Frage ist in wieweit das überhaupt ein Problem ist.
Bei Netzwerk Installationen ist die Schirmung nie durchgehend, da Potentialunterschiede von ~15V entstehen können. Da kommen dann so lustige Effekte zu Tage wie du es hast. (Du kannst ja mal mit einem Voltmeter die Spannung zwischen Netzwerkkabelschirmung und PC-Gehäuse messen)
Die Schirmung des Netzwerkkabels sollte einfach nur auf einer Seite an der Erdung hängen. Am einfachsten nimmt man dafür für die Verbindung Steckdose zu PC ein ungeschirmtes Kabel.
Wenn du keine Steckdose montiert hast, sondern nur das Kabel, Kannst du einfach eine LAN-Kabel-Kupplung nehmen und da dann ein ungeschirmtes Kabel anschliessen.


----------



## BreadBoy (19. Januar 2017)

Ich habe nur das Kabel zwischen Router und Pc hängen. Also müsste ich eine dieser Kupplungen besorgen und dann noch ein passendes ungeschirmtes Kabel, sehe ich das richtig?  
Wie sieht es da dann aber mit der Leistung aus? Geht da was verloren durch die Kupplung? 

Und wäre es nicht besser den Fehler in der elektrischen Installation finden zu lassen? Kann ja sein das was passiert?


----------



## sgdJacksy (19. Januar 2017)

Oder den FI ordentlich anschließen d.H.: Wenn vor dem FI ein PEN-Leiter ist (Erde und Nullleiter in einem Kabel) gehört dieser nach dem FI aufgeteilt in L,PE und N. Alles andere ist ohnehin Pfusch am Bau.


----------



## taks (19. Januar 2017)

BreadBoy schrieb:


> Und wäre es nicht besser den Fehler in der elektrischen Installation finden zu lassen? Kann ja sein das was passiert?



_edit: Hab überlesen, dass beide am gleichen FI hängen -.-
Aber Grundsätzlich wird es auf das Gleiche raus laufen. Die 10€ für Kupplung und Kabel wären glaub den Versuch wert._

Neuer Versuch 
- Der Router und der PC hängen an einem anderen FI
- Ein FI erkennt ob Strom über die Erdung abgeleitet wird. Wenn  da Strom über die Erdung läuft der da nicht hin gehört greift er ein. 
(z.B. wenn man einen Haartrockner in die volle Badewanne wirft fliesst der Strom nicht über den Neutralleiter sondern die Erdung (Badwanne) und der FI löst aus)
- Durch die Schirmung des Netzwerkkabels wird die Erdung vom Router-FI mit der Erdung des PC-FI verbunden 
- Dadurch dass ein Potentialunterschied zwischen den beiden Erdungen  herrscht fliesst Strom durch die Erdung des PC-FI der da nicht hingehört -> der FI löst aus. Verbindest du die Erdungen aus zwei Steckdosen die an einem anderen FI hängen bekommst du das selbe Resultat.
Sowas wie: Erdschleife – Wikipedia

Fazit: Sofern du kein Zauberer bist, kannst du nix dagegen tun ausser die Netzwerkverbindung richtig zu installieren.




BreadBoy schrieb:


> Ich habe nur das Kabel zwischen Router und Pc hängen. Also müsste ich eine dieser Kupplungen besorgen und dann noch ein passendes ungeschirmtes Kabel, sehe ich das richtig?
> Wie sieht es da dann aber mit der Leistung aus? Geht da was verloren durch die Kupplung?



Ja, einfach eine 1Gbit Kupplung und ein (U/UTP) Kabel. Auf die Leistung hat das keinen Einfluss.
Beispiel Kuppplung: Netzwerk Verlangerung - Kupplung zum verbinden von: Amazon.de: Elektronik
Beispiel Kabel:  1aTTack CAT 5e UTP Netzwerk Patch-Kabel mit 2x RJ45: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor


----------



## Körschgen (20. Januar 2017)

taks schrieb:


> Liegt ziemlich sicher an einem Potentialunterschied zwischen Router und PC



Soweit waren wir schon, sonst würde der FInicht anspringen.



> (Laptop stört das nicht, da über Netzteil entkoppelt).


 Das musst nicht sein, ist zwar idR so, Erdung wird aber auch gerne als Schirmung genutzt.

Wenn der TE Gewissheit will, sollte er jemanden nachmessen lassen.


----------



## BreadBoy (21. Januar 2017)

So, habe heute die Kupplung und ein ungeschirmtes Kabel erhalten und das Ganze getestet. Funktioniert soweit alles einwandfrei.
Die Tage kommt auch ein Elektriker vorbei und schaut sich mal die Installation genauer an.

Danke für eure Hilfe!


----------

